# ADVICE ON ALTERNITIVE PREPERATION TREATMENTS



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,i hope your all well.I'm just had my first neg cycle of diui in reprofit(loved it!) anyway i want to be prepared for next treatment.Any advice on alternative treatments,iv tried reflexology but wondered about the acu or herbs? Please any advice will be  greatly appreciated thanks tracey


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi g&t sorri to hear ure treatment was neg this time    
The only thing i did different this time that i didnt do in my other treatments was accupunture,i didnt run every week just 1/2 sessions b4 hand then session the eve b4 transfer (fet) and a session that eve of transfer.I think it didnt do any harm and it is highly recommended (somethin to do with warmin up ure bits n bobs    )
best wishes for ure next round


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Just want to second what Holly said-the only change I had this time was accu aswell, I really enjoyed it and would recommend it even for relaxation.

  with your next tx.


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Thanks so much Holly and babypower,can you suggest anyone in Belfast/lisburn? I need to get my finger out.I was supposed to have the lap done mid July but for some reasonwhen i called to confirm and ask to be called if anyone else cancelled i was taken off the list,i cant seem to get the same girl on the phone.I thought about going private but cant get any info.I can have it done in the clinic in Brno its @£150 euros, but you know what its like when you've had a procedure,you want your own bed.Our hotel was gorg but i like watching tele when I'm ill and CNN drives me mad  
thanks again xo


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya g&t sorri i cant help with anyone up the country as my doll was in omagh.
hope someone comes along that can help thou


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I went to Sharon Campbell (she has a web site) a couple of girls on here recommended her and I though she was fantasic! Shes based at Synergy on the Creagah (sp?) Rd in East Belfast.
I aslo went to The Chinese Medical center in Finaghy, the girl there was called Cathy Gui, she was also very good, but I felt a bit pressured to go a couple of times a week. 

Hope you get your lap sorted, they say its a day proceedure but I was quite sore, and like you said nout like your own bed.


----------

